# volstruis



## Gerhard

*Volstruise*

Skiet hom reg van voor net waar die nek en die lyf by mekaar uit kom.

As ek reg onthou is dit waar die hart sit.

Laat weet maar as ek dit verkeerd het.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Ja nee, ek ken daai etter! Anyway, het al baie stories van skootplasing gehoor, ouens is geneig om sku te wees vir 'n broadside skoot agv. die vlerk vere wat penetrasie kan belemmer. Het al goeie feedback gekry van 'n poephol skoot, geen groot bene nie en 'n pyl trek net reguit engin kamer toe!

Hulle maak ook nogal interresante shoulder mounts. Laat weet hoe die jag gaan!


----------



## Karoojager

The best shot placement is the knee:wink:


----------



## INGOZI

Ja that will work! cut the moer down to size!


----------



## Matatazela

You must use gobbler guillotines, but the 11,000 grain model with a 300mm cutting diameter...


----------



## Karoojager

Matatazela said:


> You must use gobbler guillotines, but the 11,000 grain model with a 300mm cutting diameter...




Here a picture from my " African thanks giving turkey " after striptease.
The filling was 13 kilo apples,3 kilo onions,5 kilo chestnuts.

View attachment 262527


----------



## INGOZI

I must admit, I was leaning more towards the C4 explosive loaded blunt tip with the new heat seeking technology........ Kentucky anyone?


----------



## Gerhard

I have a 12GA Mossberg pump action shotgun with 8 rounds of SSG if anyone wants to borrow it for an Ostrich..:wink:


Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela

I have heard that army chefs used to lure them onto an anti-personnel mine. 

This is an essential ingredient of _Wildfowl a-la Landmine_!


----------



## INGOZI

Seeing as the swallow anything shiny there is a rumour that when Ostrich farms used to slaughter them they would pollish a couple grenades and lob them into the holding pen. The greediest one (which usually also the fattest) would gobble it down first...... Voila! Skinned and usually deboned long-leg-turkey....


----------



## Karoojager

INGOZI said:


> Seeing as the swallow anything shiny there is a rumour that when Ostrich farms used to slaughter them they would pollish a couple grenades and lob them into the holding pen. The greediest one (which usually also the fattest) would gobble it down first...... Voila! Skinned and usually deboned long-leg-turkey....




What a lots of brain kack, with you I will sit by a beer :thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI

Then we must make a plan someday! The kak-stories always work better when well lubricated with a couple of beers!


----------



## Bushkey

Me myself I cal it verbal diarrhea...:darkbeer:


----------



## wildeboer

*volstruis vleis*

Ok, ek kan agter kom dat jul mal is oor volstruise, maar as ek die bogger geskiet het, wat dan???
Waar sny ek die bogger oop en wat sny ek uit vir steak ens. ??
Het die vleis nate soos n bok??
Is dit die moeite werd?


----------



## Gerhard

Maak biltong en droe wors.

Kook vleis kan ook werk.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Ek het al Volstruis geeet en dit is glad nie te onaardig nie, ek kan jou wel nie help met slag raad nie. Ek was so die moer in na ek myne geskiet het (met die .357) ek het sommer gese die volk moet die drek wegvat en gaan slag. Ek was so bietjie oppad hospitaal toe na my "rumble in the jungle" so kon nie help of kyk nie......


----------



## Karoojager

My wife make the same thing with ostrich meat like with beef meat. Ostrich steaks are really good.
I reside close to the border to Netherlands, there they have some ostrich farms where we buy this meat. Also we take springbok meat along to home by a visit there.


----------



## Gerhard

INGOZI said:


> Ek het al Volstruis geeet en dit is glad nie te onaardig nie, ek kan jou wel nie help met slag raad nie. Ek was so die moer in na ek myne geskiet het (met die .357) ek het sommer gese die volk moet die drek wegvat en gaan slag. Ek was so bietjie oppad hospitaal toe na my "rumble in the jungle" so kon nie help of kyk nie......


Het die vogel jou op 'n knop gejaag? 

Ek moes al onder 'n bos in kruip sodat die mannetjie my nie sien nie. Hulle is bedondered met broei tyd en dan maak hulle KT^*%*K as jy jag veral die wat haans groot gemaak is.

Dis hoekom ek my 45ACP altyd saam vat as ek gaan jag.

Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Volstruise*

Vir my nou sommer n kak voel.Ek wil graag n donner se nek afmoer met iets.Regte hansgat goeters.


----------



## Bushkey

Ek het nog niks goeds van hulle gehoor nie, maar ek is nogal lief vir hulle vleis. Hul maelvleis, steaks en biltong is altyd welkom in my huis.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Ja die naam vir 'n volstruis vroutjie is 'n Volstront


----------

